# Different Kind of Work Today



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow this is at someone's house? Seems like a neat project. Must have cost a lot.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My grandfather has a tower at his house that extends from 30 to 80 feet, rotates, and will also lay down flat for services. Reallly cool. I got to climb that one a ways when it wasn't moving up and down, and that was pretty fun. He didn't want to lay it down because of the direction the antennas were stuck in weren't conducive for the work that needed to be done.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I Love doing jobs that are out of the ordinary. They break up the monotony of the same old same old.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I Love doing jobs that are out of the ordinary. They break up the monotony of the same old same old.


Damn straight. Variety is the spice of life. This week I've done a resi standby generator (Monday), 2 commercial tenant upfits (Tues, Wed, Fri), and roughed a resi addition on Thursday. Pretty decent week, overall. :thumbup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Damn straight. Variety is the spice of life. This week I've done a resi standby generator (Monday), 2 commercial tenant upfits (Tues, Wed, Fri), and roughed a resi addition on Thursday. Pretty decent week, overall. :thumbup:


Yeah,I could live with that. Sounds like an eventful week.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I like variety too.






Now this is a tower. No, I didn't climb it. It was just my view from where I was working.
Each one of those painted sections is a hundred feet.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*the tower hight is detirmined by the frequency of the antenna*

It is a function of wavelength of the transmissing antenna. IF the tower hight cannot match that of the wavelength of the antennas frequency, then a compromise needs to occure. Often, tower hights are at hights that are 1/2 or higher wave leaghts above the ground but ideal, it is 1 wave length or more above the ground of the lowest transmissing antenna. 

I would say this is not a 80 meter antenna but perhaps 10 meters or six meters. But then again, the yagi driven element does not look that long and did not see any traps on it, so it could be 6 meter 1/2 wavelength antenna. 

I am a hamradio operator in both canada and the us and beilt and designs just a few antennas to get a idea of measurment.


----------

